# Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

A year after the premiere of the Škoda Octavia RS at the Frankfurt car show, the range of drive units for the model has been expanded to include a 2.0 TDI PD engine.
* Full Story *


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

man... this is so much better than the MkV Jetta. it's more of an evolution from the MkIV than a complete redesign; which sits with me much better.


----------



## Fangoriously (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Octavia + jetta = Milan







the Milan looks like the perfect mk5 jetta imo. I don't think VW should of gone to the trouble of making a new jetta, no body buys them in Yerp. they should just rebadge Octavia's and send them over.


----------



## wagon. (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Fangoriously)*

way better than the V


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (wagon.)*

They BETTER bring it in white!!! I'd just dechrome the grille and put on some gunmetal 18" wheels.







Nah, I could never afford it.







I need a new job, even my girlfriend has a better car!


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 12:01 PM 8-24-2006_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

I hate to say this but I like the Octavia RS a lot more than the Jetta GLI. Probably mainly because of the front end on the Octavia goes much better with the rest of the body lines than that of the Jetta. Jetta's front end just screams Golf.


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine ([email protected])*

That thing is sweet, wish we could get that car and motor over here.


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine (RideVR6)*

I would so buy that with the 2.0 diesel, wow, just wow.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

170PS & about 265 lb-ft.... that's sweet.
I wonder if a chip can get it to 200PS & 300 lb-ft


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

nice specs. but looks like a Mercury or something American just MO


----------



## Daemon688 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

Interesting that they're rolling out a new car with the PD engine still. I wonder if they'll be changing to common rail in a year or two?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine ([email protected])*

Front reminds me of a Mercury


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine (user name unknown)*

Damn, if I lived in europe I'd so go sign my name on the list to wait for one. Absolutely love the body lines and overall styling.


----------



## MrPostman (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine (FlyBy)*

word, the grill made me vommit on my keyboard.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine ([email protected])*

this would have been a more natural progression for MKIV->MKV Jetta... as others have said, this is what the MKV Jetta should have been... with a different from grill of course. ;-)


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

That car is waaaaaay better looking than the Mk5 Jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Damn VW. Are you trying to push us all off onto your smaller brands??


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

I think it looks too much like the Mercury Mystique myself. I actually LIKE the Mk5 Jetta now.


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Front reminds me of a Mercury

I agree... but this is totally how I imagined the MkIV jetta to look - minus the center hood hump and put on a dub grille... more boxy... that way it should've been http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MkV=yuck! lost their design direction


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

Hey, VW, we want diesels back in the USA! Or the Polo! Or both! Are you TRYING to drive your customers away here in the US with these constant teases of cars we can't have and constant removal of sensible engine options!?


----------



## Octavia20VT (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

There is actually a chip upgrade for the Skoda Octavia 2.0TDi engine. It brings it up to 200Hp for those who have the 140Hp or even the 170Hp versions. U can visit http://www.mtm-online.de If you want more power just raise the boost of the turbine...it will work. Ive done it before with no problems in its durability or performance.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Octavia20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Octavia20VT* »_There is actually a chip upgrade for the Skoda Octavia 2.0TDi engine. It brings it up to 200Hp for those who have the 140Hp or even the 170Hp versions.

They claim to reach 200 HP from the 170 HP version, but since we've seen several real life tests (with cars remapped by several tuners) from the 2.0 TDI-PD/PPD 140 HP where they only reached 150-160 HP instead of the claimed 170 HP. The big problem is the diesel particle filter, which proceduces alot of exhaust back pressure and there is nothing one can do about without replacing the filter.
PS: The small common rail engines are coming 2009, which actually sucks because they have a worse fuel economy and are more noisy while running.


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (Octavia20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Octavia20VT* »_If you want more power just raise the boost of the turbine...it will work. Ive done it before with no problems in its durability or performance.

Before that was not that big problem, since Diesels didn't have these particle filters. One could boost it up quite dramatically without problems. Now the particle filter is designed for max 700-800C temp exhaust gas, but chipping and overboosting can raise exhaust gas temp up to 1000C (peak) and that will destroy that filter. And it will cost A LOT to replace it.








I have chipped two diesel Golfs before (90->115 and 115->145) without problems, but current 140hp 2.0TDI can be untouched. The next one will be either 170hp TDI or in my dreams there is Audi's 3.0TDI Quattro


----------



## Octavia20VT (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (veepee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veepee* »_
Before that was not that big problem, since Diesels didn't have these particle filters. One could boost it up quite dramatically without problems. Now the particle filter is designed for max 700-800C temp exhaust gas, but chipping and overboosting can raise exhaust gas temp up to 1000C (peak) and that will destroy that filter. And it will cost A LOT to replace it.








I have chipped two diesel Golfs before (90->115 and 115->145) without problems, but current 140hp 2.0TDI can be untouched. The next one will be either 170hp TDI or in my dreams there is Audi's 3.0TDI Quattro









Exactly how much will it cost to replace the particle filter???
do u have an idea?
Oh id love to get my hands on the Audi A8 4.0 TDI...Love it!!!


----------



## Next_2_Nothing (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like the new lincon


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine ([email protected])*

too bad we dont have these in NA. i would buy one 4 sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ARDEI (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (Next_2_Nothing)*

The particle filter costs aprox 1500 Euros - genuine spare part - price taken from ETKA .


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ARDEI)*

Then you should check the price again or give the price excl. VAT. At least here in Germany it's a couple of hundreds less than that.


----------



## f1btn (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (Daemon688)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daemon688* »_Interesting that they're rolling out a new car with the PD engine still. I wonder if they'll be changing to common rail in a year or two?

the 2.0l pd engine is a direct injection 16v diesel so there is no fuel rail as such the 1.9 is more like the older models!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (f1btn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1btn* »_the 2.0l pd engine is a direct injection 16v diesel

That doesn't apply for all variants of the 2.0l TDI. In general there are still 8V engines available. Also some use the old style PD injectors, while newer ones come with the PPD injectors.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Exactly. The 2.0TDI Passat with 4motion has an 8V engine while the regular 2.0TDI Passat has a 16V engine.


----------



## sgfdbdgedrbgt (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Škoda Octavia RS Now with 2.0 TDI PD Engine ([email protected])*

nice


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Sick car


----------



## ncrosssman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

pics of engine bay? not liking all of what i seen so far


----------



## REVO321 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello I have a question when will this new Skoda octavia arrive in the USA ? I am very inrerested in buying this RS model for my self to enjoy.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

i'm gonna go with 'never.'
there have been no plans to bring any Skoda or SEAT to the US.


----------



## REVO321 (Jan 6, 2007)

But why not these cars are great probably they are better than the VW passast. The Skoda RS TDI has an 170 HP engine while the normal 2.0 TDI has 140 HP engines. So Skoda = Simply Clever. LOL


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

The Octavia is Jetta/Golf based while the Superb is Passat based...
I suppose VWoA figures these cars would cut into VW sales.


----------



## REVO321 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

So what Skoda is owned by VW anyway . SO why do they care.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

they're having a hard enough time selling the Jetta... plus, starting up an entirely new infrastructure for a company new to the US and Canada isn't easy, nor is it cheap.


----------

